# VapeClub - Kylin RTA and Govad RTA now in stock from Vandy Vape



## JakesSA (20/4/17)

Our shipment of Kylin RTAs and Govan RDAs have just arrived and its like they say on 'em Youtube channels - Sick as Ticks! (mmm .. now why does that sound wrong when I say it ..) 

These rebuildables feature super deck designs and are already being rated as THE rebuildables to have in 2017, but personally I think it's only April and it will take a lot to knock the Troll RTA from my current personal number one spot! Will have to test them soon though .. 

Anyways the Kylin RTA can be found here for R480 and the Govad here for R440. 

PS: .. Do take a look at that Troll RTA here, priced from R420 it's a steal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (20/4/17)

Love your intro paragraphs @JakesSA


----------



## moonunit (20/4/17)

@JakesSA is you price correct in this post or on your site... R480 VS R490?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (20/4/17)

moonunit said:


> @JakesSA is you price correct in this post or on your site... R480 VS R490?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for pointing it out! It is actually R480.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (20/4/17)

Silver said:


> Love your intro paragraphs @JakesSA



Sounds better that way, me thinks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (21/4/17)

Those prices though!Have to take my hat off!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JakesSA (22/4/17)

Kylins are almost all gone  .. Govads are going fast!


----------



## zadiac (22/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Kylins are almost all gone  .. Govads are going fast!



Gaan jy nog kry?


----------



## JakesSA (22/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Gaan jy nog kry?



Oh yes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporeon (22/4/17)

@JakesSA I see that the Kylins are already sold out and before payday ...Was hoping to put in an order as soon as I could when funds came through. Always so disappointed when this happens. Is there any word on when more stock will arrive?


----------



## JakesSA (23/4/17)

Word on Friday was they are sold out at Vandy's too, but our pre-order is in. Hopefully the next batch will be in soon, stock lands weekly here so should not be long.

In general I can only say that the problem with this type of thing is you never know how popular an item may or may not be. The hype train happened to really take off on this one, unfortunately for us I guess, that it only blew the whistle a week after our order was placed.

Of course it may well be that when the next batch does arrive the train will have already derailed and the Best Attie of 2017, May version, have been released. Apologies if I sound cynical, but I don't like this behaviour I think it detracts from the overall vaping experience in the long run since, given enough hype, any product will invariably disappoint, especially as demand starts pushing up pricing and the opportunists start moving in.

On the positive side, this is another top notch product developed in China meaning the price is at least reasonable and should stay that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Word on Friday was they are sold out at Vandy's too, but our pre-order is in. Hopefully the next batch will be in soon, stock lands weekly here so should not be long.
> 
> In general I can only say that the problem with this type of thing is you never know how popular an item may or may not be. The hype train happened to really take off on this one, unfortunately for us I guess, that it only blew the whistle a week after our order was placed.
> 
> ...


Agreed, i have fallen victim to the hype bandwagon more times than I would like to admit


----------



## Vaporeon (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Word on Friday was they are sold out at Vandy's too, but our pre-order is in. Hopefully the next batch will be in soon, stock lands weekly here so should not be long.
> 
> In general I can only say that the problem with this type of thing is you never know how popular an item may or may not be. The hype train happened to really take off on this one, unfortunately for us I guess, that it only blew the whistle a week after our order was placed.
> 
> ...


This is indeed the problem I have with product surfing. When I finally decide on something, it's gone by the time I try to add to cart, and then it's back to surfing again to rep[eat the cycle.

Keeping fingers crossed I can score the next one, thanks so much for the honest reply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/4/17)

I'll expand a bit on my opinion on this here, although perhaps not particularly in relation to the current topic of this thread..

The hype train is not unique to the vaping industry but with so many products released it does seem to appear more often, probably also because the vaping experience is very subjective.

In reality most rebuildables are only as good as the person who builds it and it takes time and effort to get the best out of any attie. As a rule of thumb, any review that goes something like: "I got it, I built it, it's the Best Ever" is suspect or the reviewer is starting from a low baseline to compare with or .. as is so often the case nowadays .. may be commercially/status motivated. Changes in the actual technology are now generally very small and incremental so certainly,objectively speaking, improvements will be along the same line, if at all?

In the years I have spent in this industry I have known quite a few folks who got caught up in this and some even eventually quit vaping because of it, which was an important lesson to me and hence this particular bugbear of mine. My personal advice .. unless you have money to burn, don't jump on the hype train without careful research in terms of your own requirements and vaping style, it won't take you where you want to go and will likely end badly.

</end sermon>

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> I'll expand a bit on my opinion on this here, although perhaps not particularly in relation to the current topic of this thread..
> 
> The hype train is not unique to the vaping industry but with so many products released it does seem to appear more often, probably also because the vaping experience is very subjective.
> 
> ...



Amen to that Brother


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> I'll expand a bit on my opinion on this here, although perhaps not particularly in relation to the current topic of this thread..
> 
> The hype train is not unique to the vaping industry but with so many products released it does seem to appear more often, probably also because the vaping experience is very subjective.
> 
> ...



I have to commend you brother as a vendor and being this honest shows alot of for what you stand for and you not in it just for that quick buck.

Most vendors will always push their products and say, just buy it.

Respect to you brother.
And on that note, for me personally the Kylin is worth every penny and more.


----------



## Hakhan (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> I'll expand a bit on my opinion on this here, although perhaps not particularly in relation to the current topic of this thread..
> 
> The hype train is not unique to the vaping industry but with so many products released it does seem to appear more often, probably also because the vaping experience is very subjective.
> 
> ...


Admire your honesty especially considering seeing you are in retail and sell is the name of the game.


----------



## JakesSA (23/4/17)

Believe me I am no saint, having participated in a few hype trains myself. The negative impact it can have just became more clear to me over time. 

On the positive side, rebuilding brings a whole new aspect to vaping and in so doing keeps the interest in it alive and creates a hobby aspect to it that goes beyond just hunting for the best flavours. Spending a bit of money on something that keeps idle hands entertained is not a bad thing either, surely.

And yes the Kylin is darn good ..


----------



## MoneymanVape (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Our shipment of Kylin RTAs and Govan RDAs have just arrived and its like they say on 'em Youtube channels - Sick as Ticks! (mmm .. now why does that sound wrong when I say it ..)
> 
> These rebuildables feature super deck designs and are already being rated as THE rebuildables to have in 2017, but personally I think it's only April and it will take a lot to knock the Troll RTA from my current personal number one spot! Will have to test them soon though ..
> 
> ...


When are you expecting Kylin rta again?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> I'll expand a bit on my opinion on this here, although perhaps not particularly in relation to the current topic of this thread..
> 
> The hype train is not unique to the vaping industry but with so many products released it does seem to appear more often, probably also because the vaping experience is very subjective.
> 
> ...


Well said Meneer


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/17)

And sometimes the Hype Train has it spot on!

There are more on the list but these just came to mind... and of course there is tons of crap that would make it onto the overhyped list which would be a LOT longer a list...
ProTank Mini - Game Changer
Russian 91%
Minikin
Pico 
Serpent Mini 25 - Game Changer
REO- Game Changer
Hadaly
Skyline - Game Changer

and the most underrated device of all time... the Billet Box - Game Changer


----------



## JakesSA (23/4/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> When are you expecting Kylin rta again?



Will probably know for sure in a day or two..


----------



## MoneymanVape (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Will probably know for sure in a day or two..


Nice keep me updated thanks alot


----------



## JakesSA (23/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And sometimes the Hype Train has it spot on!
> 
> There are more on the list but these just came to mind... and of course there is tons of crap that would make it onto the overhyped list which would be a LOT longer a list...
> ProTank Mini - Game Changer
> ...



Over time the list is long, but only one I would really support in the more recent past, and it's in the commercial sub ohm coil segment, the now ubiquitous SMOK TFV. Aspire may have invented it but SMOK has certainly come close to perfecting it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> I'll expand a bit on my opinion on this here, although perhaps not particularly in relation to the current topic of this thread..
> 
> The hype train is not unique to the vaping industry but with so many products released it does seem to appear more often, probably also because the vaping experience is very subjective.
> 
> ...



Fantastic sermon and well explained @JakesSA !

I *love* your commentaries !


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/17)

Looks I did manage to secure another larger order of black units, expected on the 28th. I am however a bit concerned that the Chinese labour day holidays will delay the shipment's delivery to us till late next week. Sorry folks tried my best!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jono90 (2/5/17)

Any possible ETA on the Kylin batch? 
also will you be stocking the ammit v2?


----------



## JakesSA (3/5/17)

Ammit V2 and Kylins (SS as it turns out) due to arrive early next week  Was hoping to get them by Friday but it did not work out that way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jono90 (9/5/17)

I see the kylins are back in stock. 
but i dont see any ammits yet?


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/17)

Jono90 said:


> I see the kylins are back in stock.
> but i dont see any ammits yet?



Yes the Kylins are indeed back and I was pleasantly surprised to find both SS and Black units in the batch! 

It's twin brother from GeekVape, the Ammit DUAL RTA is also now available here starting from just R450, it's the first lot so a rather small quantity..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

